# Got my new M4 !!!!!!



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, it's been many years in the making and I was finally able to get the AR15-M4 I have always wanted. It's a Rock River with the removable carry handle and single point sling. If you have an AR, post pictures to give me some ideas and show off what you have!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase! I've got 1 1/2 AR15's and an AR10. 

This started off as a stock DPMS with a rail till I started modifying it.... Re built the upper from an A2 to an A4 flat top, replaced the stock with a Rock River Operator, added an Aimpoint Comp M4 optic with an ARMS rear BUIS, also took off the A2 flash hider and added a Smith Enterprises muzzle break. hmmmm.... Magpul single point attachment and sling. I think that's all for this one. 











Building another from scratch. Bought a Spikes stripped lower receiver, added their enhanced LPK, and heavy buffer and spring. KNS anti walk pins, Magpul ACS stock on a PWS milspec buffer tube. I'm looking to build the upper with a Daniel Defense 16" barrel, 14" lite rail, and flat top upper. Probably a Fail Zero BCG, and some other goodies.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

here's my baby i built this year. i love it. 

sharp charge, did you have a hard time finding that ambi lower? I'm right handed but i shoot left handed because of being left eye dominate and i was looking into getting an ambi safety


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's three I've built, they're alot of fun to work with. Varmit,M4,and A2..


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

monsterKAT11 said:


> here's my baby i built this year. i love it.
> 
> sharp charge, did you have a hard time finding that ambi lower? I'm right handed but i shoot left handed because of being left eye dominate and i was looking into getting an ambi safety


The lower is just a standard Spikes lower. The LPK came with the ambi selector. I shoot ambidextrous so I'll use it. Learned that in the military so I still practice it, even with my long guns.

Here's a selector if you're looking for one: http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Ambidextrous-Safety-Selector-Auto-p/selector safety ambi - auto.htm


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

OK F1504x4,,lets see whatcha got.. SharpCharge and monsterKAT11, nice lookin weapons..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> here's my baby i built this year. i love it.
> 
> sharp charge, did you have a hard time finding that ambi lower? I'm right handed but i shoot left handed because of being left eye dominate and i was looking into getting an ambi safety


Just wanted to pipe-in here! I was left-eye dominate and shot BB guns left-handed as a young kid. When I got to the deadly weapons, I practiced right-hand shooting and the left-eye dominance "problem" went away. I can shoot both long arms and handguns with either hand and that "uncomfortable feeling" went away. I normally shoot right-handed now - but have switched to the left shoulder with slug guns to shoot at deer that were approaching from my right side where I could not get the turning radius angle to work. It's easy - just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

pj4wd said:


> OK F1504x4,,lets see whatcha got.. SharpCharge and monsterKAT11, nice lookin weapons..


Thanks! I'll update my build as it comes along. You've got a nice trio too!


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Would love to see a pic of what u got.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's what I have so far. I will eventually add a quad rail hand guard and vertical grip. I'm not sure what, if any, optics I will add.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You cant go wrong with a Rock River. If your rifle doesnt have one I recommend a Rock River National Match Trigger. You can get them for $100.00. Makes a big difference over stock triggers

Old School for me!!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is a GUU that I use at work! I cant afford to buy one myself but this is what i carry daily...FULLY AUTOMATIC!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks good F1504X4, you'll have some fun with that gun at the range. What Orlando said, If you need a trigger, RRA triggers are a good investment. Sweet lookin guns Orlando,had those babies for awhile have ya? And Boo, thats just a bad a$$ weapon there.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well so far I've installed a CAA triple rail on the stock hand guard and mounted my harris bi-pod. I got it zeroed last week using the M4 zeroing target and tomorrow I'm heading to the gun show to see what else I can pick up. 

Now a question.......I'm going to be using it for hunting/work and would like to get a scope mount that I can take off when it's time for work. Should I get one that mounts to the top of the carry handle or remove the carry handle and just use taller rings. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Now, you're probably gonna poop when you see the price, but I would go with this mount: http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=30 

Remove the handle, mount scope, hunt, reverse. The Larue mounts are throw lever mounts and guarantee no loss of zero. I'm running one on my Aimpoint comp M4. If you're going to be using it for work too, guessing LEO, you may want to look into an Aimpoint or EOTech red dot too.

Also, if you are a LEO, call them and you'll get a discount of 10% I believe. But you can't do that online.


----------

